# PE Review Course Suggestions?



## KingPH

Do you guys have any suggestions on a review course for the PE Exam? An online course would be much more convenient, but I'm not to sure how effective it would be. Thanks.


----------



## maryannette

Where could you take a live class? What state/region?


----------



## KingPH

maryannette said:


> Where could you take a live class? What state/region?



School of PE is the only one close to me, I've heard good things about it.


----------



## Vishal

I had attended School of PE and found it very helpful. My friends were with Testmasters and it was good too. All of us passed in first try. I would prefer live course over online one any time.. it will make u stick to a schedule and also make u solve problems in an exam like environment.. ifu take an online course u r bound to take breaks at your convenience.. which is going to be pretty often than not..

Good luck.


----------



## forelsu

:thumbs: for School of PE


----------



## Melanie11

I also attended the School of PE and found it very helpful. Their notebook is almost as valuable on the test as the CERM I thought. I also passed on the first try.


----------



## meschroder

School of PE. Passed first time. I started studying in July on my own I think would have been ready for the April Exam, not October. The class concentrated the topic into one weekend and I used the time until the next class to just work problems. Someone taking the exam closer to then time they graduated may find it easier to study without an expensive review course (SPE was about $1,200) but I found the insight they had into the exam and the notebook they provided invaluable. How much will it cost you in potential raises, side work or going out on your own to not spend the money and pass the first time?


----------



## cocoloco

I took the p-p-i course in San Jose, CA. It was good because it forces you to work through all the problems but that is about it. The class itself proved to be a big waste of my time. Out of the 10 people in my class, 2 passed the exam that time. I am not speculating but quoting the class assistant on the passing %...


----------



## robiam

I registered for School of PE and classes are SUPPOSED to start in a week and a half and i have sent them 2 emails as of this mornign and i havent headr ANYTHING from them as far as where the class is goign to be!!! . . . . i know they cancel locations if they dont get min of 20 people! . . .

i HOPE this will push me over the FREAKIN EDGE!! . . . . I BEEN HANGIN AROUND 67-68 THE LAST THREE TIMES I TOOK THE DARNED EXAM!!

such is life!!

GOOD LUCK Y'ALL!


----------



## WR/ENV_Instructor

Vote here for School of PE. I did study hard on my own, but I gathered a lot of information simply by listening to the instructors. I think I got the most benefit from the course simply by listening to instructor tips, etc. than I did out of the sample notes and problems (though they were good) - probably b/c like I said, I did study hard beforehand. Passed 1st try.


----------



## viktarina

I signed up for school of pe classes in Albany,NY.Paid $990. Hopefully class will be not canceled. By looking from these forums that school of pe should be good. I cannot afford to fail 4th time.


----------



## DanHalen

I'm currently taking the School of PE's prep class and find that it's very helpful in preparing for the PE exam. During my last semester in college I took the FE exam and failed. That was my fault because I didn't study for it. Last year I decided it was time to get the ball rolling and take the FE exam again and thanks to each of you who recommended the School of PE, I signed up for the FE review course. It was a ton of material to cover and I didn't have much of a life until after the exam but I passed. I was skeptical of the prep class but after taking the FE review course and seeing how well they prepared me for the exam they made a believer out of me. I hope to duplicate the same results on the PE exam.


----------



## NJ Engineer

I took Mechanical Engineering class September of 2012. I can say class is good.

I fail October 2012 exam, In my class there are 32 student and 7+ student also fail in exam. I try to give my feedback to School of PE, but they only post feed back who pass the exam.

*Therefore I will say it has passing rate near about 70% to 80%. BUT SCHOOL OF PE CLAIM 91%. This number are 100% wrong. *


----------



## nafta

I highly recommend engineeringvideos.net

I asked one of the admins to post a review I wrote to him in the review thread.

Long story short, $5 a month, the best self paced video explanations, of the best selection of critical problems you will see on the civil pe exam. Another engineer told me this cheap website was better than school of PE.

Give the website a try. It's got an especially comprehensive set of problems for structural; including seismic, and wind problems. This guy even has surveying problems.

Just try the website; the problems are just the right difficulty, a little harder than the exam, but not too hard. The explanations are just right too, not too theoretical, not too dumbed down, but you cannot get lost in the explanations. He also sells some review packets of problems too.

Like I said, try the site. At $5 a month you might thing it's some scam, but I couldn't believe the quality of the explanations and the problems.


----------



## AMiller

PEReview.net

I was BSME taking the Civil/Structural exam. I had worked in the structural field, but had none of the general Civil education. I was pretty diligent about studying, but took the PEReview.net course and it was extremely helpful. They had a lot of timed exams which helped me a lot. I passed the first try and attribute a lot of it to that class/program.


----------

